# Well This Stinks...



## ErikaMay (Feb 28, 2013)

I bought $30 worth of fat (olive oil and coconut oil) tio make my first batch of soap. I stuck it on the stove and walked away for 5 minutes only to do a leeetle more research and it all burned. how did it burn so fast?!!! I thought coconut oil had a high burn temp....but thats what all turned black. 5 minutes!

$30. wasted. im too poor to do this again!!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

When I'm getting ready to make a batch of soap, I make sure before I get started absolutely everything that would distract me is done, right down to the potty break! LOL Sorry you lost that batch.....


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Expensive lesson. Bet you don't do that again. Even with high burn temps, you never, ever want to heat your oils on a high heat.

As FarmChix said, make sure you are undistracted when starting a batch of soap.

Have your mold, colorants & fragrance ready. Your recipe in front of you with a pencil or pen to mark off the oils you have weighed. Silence your phone.


----------



## Dahc (Feb 14, 2006)

We never, ever use the stove. We use a crock pot or large hot plate. Olive oil burns very quickly when not at a controlled temp.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Great idea, Dahc!


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

Why are you heating up your olive oil in the first place? Melt the hard oils on LOW temp, add the olive oil to it after you take it off the heat. Stick a thermometer in it. If you are less than about 115ÂºF, start making soap.

*Never*walk away from a pot of oil sitting on the stove. It's a kitchen fire just waiting to happen!


----------

